# Union New Jersey Dude



## RUNEMASTER (Jul 19, 2005)

Hola! Anybody from my area? Just looking to meet people who bike in my area.Also any anecdotes of biker friendly cities.Id like to discover the most bicycle friendly city.


----------



## R1000 (Mar 15, 2005)

RUNEMASTER said:


> Hola! Anybody from my area? Just looking to meet people who bike in my area.Also any anecdotes of biker friendly cities.Id like to discover the most bicycle friendly city.


Hey whats up man, I'm from Union NJ, I have been asking this question every now and then to see if I can hook up with some one to ride with, right now I'm riding solo. Where in Union Cty do you live/mostly ride? I live in Elizabeth.


----------



## bill (Feb 5, 2004)

I grew up in Union, and I still go up there occasionally. When I do, I hook up with Sunday rides out of High Gear Cyclery in Stirling, which is the ancestral home of the Navigators. A little way from Union, but doable. Call the shop. They'll tell you what's going on. They typically ride Saturdays and Sundays (never did the Saturday ride).
I believe that there is a shop in Millburn from which rides leave (the first home of Colavita). There also is a good shop in Cranford -- call them, too. I think that they are, respectively, imaginatively named the Millburn Bicycle Shop and the Cranford Bicycle Shop.


----------



## twowheelMarc (Jul 11, 2003)

*Always looking for riders.*

I work in morris county and live in secaucus, I usually ride after work and do the great swamp ride, I head off about 5:30 - I'm not super fast (about 19 mph on the flats) so if the pace makes sense and you want tohook up for a ride let me know, I usually ride solo also.

I've ridden with the Millburn guys when I lived near there, real nice guys, but too fast for me. And I me a few of the crandford guys on the road once, also super nice guys.

Marc


----------



## Carter227 (Feb 8, 2005)

Hey I live in Maplewood and work at the Milburn Bike Shop. About a year ago it was bought by High Gear Cyclery, so now high gear has 2 shops. There is a group ride from the milburn shop that leaves from the parking lot at around 8 and is usually lead by the manager Nick. It goes for around 40 miles at a B pace. Call the shop for more information.


----------



## R1000 (Mar 15, 2005)

Carter227 said:


> Hey I live in Maplewood and work at the Milburn Bike Shop. About a year ago it was bought by High Gear Cyclery, so now high gear has 2 shops. There is a group ride from the milburn shop that leaves from the parking lot at around 8 and is usually lead by the manager Nick. It goes for around 40 miles at a B pace. Call the shop for more information.


See, I've always heard about these rides leaving from this shop, but was always told that they ride more that 40 and at pretty fast pace. I'd really like to go, but I don't think I'll be able to hang ? But just in case I feel brave, what days do they ride?


----------



## Carter227 (Feb 8, 2005)

Today (saturday) the left the shop at 8 am. It ended up being around 40 miles alittle more, and an average speed below 20. If you decide to brave it and end up not being able to hang on they usually try to wait up. It would be great though if more people started showing up the groups have been pretty small. If you want to see the shop rides out of the Sterling shop go to www.highgearcyclery.com and they have them all listed there.


----------



## twowheelMarc (Jul 11, 2003)

R1000 said:


> See, I've always heard about these rides leaving from this shop, but was always told that they ride more that 40 and at pretty fast pace. I'd really like to go, but I don't think I'll be able to hang ? But just in case I feel brave, what days do they ride?


Last time I rode with them (maybe 2 seasons ago) they were faster than b-pace, maybe the ride has slowed.


----------



## R1000 (Mar 15, 2005)

twowheelMarc said:


> Last time I rode with them (maybe 2 seasons ago) they were faster than b-pace, maybe the ride has slowed.



Yeah, that what I heard as well, I go to Rahway Park on Tuesdays ( although I have been traveling for work so i haven't been there the last couple of weeks ) and I (try to) ride with some guys there who do those rides from the bike shop, and from what they told me that it's longer and faster then 40.


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

Hey Carter227:

I live in South Orange and was thinking about joining those Saturday rides (but I'm not much of a morning person...especially on Saturday). What sort of routes do you guys ride?

Joe


----------



## Carter227 (Feb 8, 2005)

R1000 said:


> Yeah, that what I heard as well, I go to Rahway Park on Tuesdays ( although I have been traveling for work so i haven't been there the last couple of weeks ) and I (try to) ride with some guys there who do those rides from the bike shop, and from what they told me that it's longer and faster then 40.


I did the ride today, From my house and back to my house the ride was alittle under 44 miles, (its around 2 miles from my house to the shop). The entire ride took me 2hours 18minutes. So figure an average speed around 20mph. (remember the larger the group the easier it is to go faster) today we had about 8 people and it was a really fun ride.


----------



## pdm362 (Mar 2, 2007)

R1000 said:


> Yeah, that what I heard as well, I go to Rahway Park on Tuesdays ( although I have been traveling for work so i haven't been there the last couple of weeks ) and I (try to) ride with some guys there who do those rides from the bike shop, and from what they told me that it's longer and faster then 40.


I tried going on mapquest for directions to Rahway Park and I can't seem to come up with anything that makes sense. Do you happen to know the directions to the park? Thanks

Paul


----------



## R1000 (Mar 15, 2005)

pdm362 said:


> I tried going on mapquest for directions to Rahway Park and I can't seem to come up with anything that makes sense. Do you happen to know the directions to the park? Thanks
> 
> Paul


Go to maps.google.com and copy this in exactly "Parkway DR, Rahway, NJ" and it will give better directions then I can.

You can zoom in and out to better orient yourself....

There's a group of riders that ride every Tuesday... It's just a loop but you can definitely get your speed up riding with those guys.


----------



## pdm362 (Mar 2, 2007)

R1000 said:


> Go to maps.google.com and copy this in exactly "Parkway DR, Rahway, NJ" and it will give better directions then I can.
> 
> You can zoom in and out to better orient yourself....
> 
> There's a group of riders that ride every Tuesday... It's just a loop but you can definitely get your speed up riding with those guys.


Thanks for the help. I am probably going to be riding there next week and hoping to learn a lot about riding in a group. 

Paul


----------



## fujiguy (Nov 7, 2006)

Hello, I'm from Kenilworth. I ride out of Pro Tour Cycle in Watchung on Rt. 22 on weekends at 8 AM. I also do mountain biking if your interested.


----------



## prunepit (Nov 19, 2006)

The Rahway Tuesday night is a race training ride.Starts in the parking lot at 6:00pm and goes for an hour.Guys get there early and warm up a little. Good fast ride. If you get dropped just wait a lap and get back on,feeling like superman then go with it. You can also find out about different rides from the guys,there a lot of teams and clubs that train there.


----------



## pdm362 (Mar 2, 2007)

prunepit said:


> The Rahway Tuesday night is a race training ride.Starts in the parking lot at 6:00pm and goes for an hour.Guys get there early and warm up a little. Good fast ride. If you get dropped just wait a lap and get back on,feeling like superman then go with it. You can also find out about different rides from the guys,there a lot of teams and clubs that train there.


I am new to road racing and would really like to get more into it. Are these guys going to take the time and help me out, or will it be more of a sink or swim atmosphere??


----------



## fujiguy (Nov 7, 2006)

pdm362 said:


> I am new to road racing and would really like to get more into it. Are these guys going to take the time and help me out, or will it be more of a sink or swim atmosphere??


LOL...Dude you could forget it. You could fall and split your head open and those guys would just keep riding. You would be better off riding with our group. Just meet at Pro Tour Cycle in Watchung on Rt. 22 on Sunday's at 8AM. It sits between the Cadillac dealer and Sears behind Gray's Florist. Our Sunday rides are less competitve and nobody gets dropped. If you wish, our Saturday rides are more competitve so you can meet at 8AM then.


----------



## pdm362 (Mar 2, 2007)

fujiguy said:


> LOL...Dude you could forget it. You could fall and split your head open and those guys would just keep riding. You would be better off riding with our group. Just meet at Pro Tour Cycle in Watchung on Rt. 22 on Sunday's at 8AM. It sits between the Cadillac dealer and Sears behind Gray's Florist. Our Sunday rides are less competitve and nobody gets dropped. If you wish, our Saturday rides are more competitve so you can meet at 8AM then.


Thanks for the info. I am doing a charity ride this Sunay, Miles for Matheny, so possibly next Sunday I'll be able to come out and ride. 

Paul


----------



## prunepit (Nov 19, 2006)

Fuji guy,thats bad advise to someone who is looking to start racing.Im sure your ride is fine but that would not teach him the ability to ride in a pack at race speed,tactics and proper drafting.It is true that there not going to slow up and wait,that is what your ride or other club rides are for,but I bet he would enjoy that kind of training once he gets use to the speed. Most of the guys in there are are very helpful and are willing to give advice or help.There are some that take it a little to serious but that even happens on group rides.


----------



## fujiguy (Nov 7, 2006)

prunepit said:


> Fuji guy,thats bad advise to someone who is looking to start racing.Im sure your ride is fine but that would not teach him the ability to ride in a pack at race speed,tactics and proper drafting.It is true that there not going to slow up and wait,that is what your ride or other club rides are for,but I bet he would enjoy that kind of training once he gets use to the speed. Most of the guys in there are are very helpful and are willing to give advice or help.There are some that take it a little to serious but that even happens on group rides.


I understand that, but he asked if it's a sink or swim atmosphere, so I gave him his answer. I've been there plenty of times, even a couple of weeks ago. It's like a brotherhood over there. I think if he just wants to get in there and race and see how it feels like then it's a good experience, but don't expect they are going to take the time and hang afterward. That's why I advised him to come ride with us because we also teach people how to ride.


----------



## R1000 (Mar 15, 2005)

fujiguy said:


> I understand that, but he asked if it's a sink or swim atmosphere, so I gave him his answer. I've been there plenty of times, even a couple of weeks ago. It's like a brotherhood over there. I think if he just wants to get in there and race and see how it feels like then it's a good experience, but don't expect they are going to take the time and hang afterward. That's why I advised him to come ride with us because we also teach people how to ride.


He's right prunepit... it's "IS" like a brotherhood at the Tuesday rides in Rahway... they are "friendly" sure but just one another... 

i new a couple of guys so i would speak to them but the majority seem like A holes.....

Come to think of it... I don't know what I was thinking suggesting that ride... SORRY :mad2:


----------



## prunepit (Nov 19, 2006)

Nice outlook R1000. Grow up


----------



## R1000 (Mar 15, 2005)

prunepit said:


> Nice outlook R1000. Grow up


Kiss my ass ... Oh I'm sorry are you one of the A holes I was referring to? its a small world after all.... 

I don't know what your issue is... this is a message board and a poster asked a question. Just in like human interation conversations I changed my mind about something I said before... happens all the time mr perfect....

I totally overlooked that the poster said he was starting out... and that particular ride with "those" riders is "NOT" where a newcomer should ride....

Keep it movin....:thumbsup:


----------



## prunepit (Nov 19, 2006)

R1000 said:


> Kiss my ass ... Oh I'm sorry are you one of the A holes I was referring to? its a small world after all....
> 
> I don't know what your issue is... this is a message board and a poster asked a question. Just in like human interation conversations I changed my mind about something I said before... happens all the time mr perfect....
> 
> ...


 Small mind.Learn to communicate with out the nasty comments.The poster originally said he possibly wanted to get into racing.Where better to learn than a race simulation training night.Everyone of those riders where at one time a newbie. I dont see how people become such A-holes because they didnt stop and talk to you right away,there are 50 guys in there some nights with a lot of teams represented,there all a-holes?Maybe be a little more out going but I see from your writing that you have some communication issues. If the night aint for you then fine,I just was explaining to Union guy what the night was about.


----------



## R1000 (Mar 15, 2005)

prunepit said:


> Small mind.Learn to communicate with out the nasty comments.


Weren't you the with "grow up" comment coming out of nowhere... Please bro get off your high pedestal...

All of the sudden you know me with your "SIX" posts... I've been on these forums for over 3 years.... your the first one giving me $h1t... "communication issues"... ha ha ...yea I think not....


----------



## prunepit (Nov 19, 2006)

Your right R1000,you win,im a jerk.Me and the rest of the A-holes will just have to continue on with out you making our left turns. Union Guy im just saying it is good training to prepare yourself for racing,there are some very talented riders in there to learn from.Dont be scared to ask anybody for info on the program,I might even get off of my pedestal to help you out.You can pm me and Ill give you info on that ride or others that I know of in the area.There are some great rides around your area,MTB and road


----------



## R1000 (Mar 15, 2005)

prunepit said:


> Your right R1000,you win,im a jerk.Me and the rest of the A-holes will just have to continue on with out you making our left turns. Union Guy im just saying it is good training to prepare yourself for racing,there are some very talented riders in there to learn from.Dont be scared to ask anybody for info on the program,I might even get off of my pedestal to help you out.You can pm me and Ill give you info on that ride or others that I know of in the area.There are some great rides around your area,MTB and road


Thanks that's all I wanted to hear.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Hunyak (Apr 1, 2007)

Hola,
I work on the "Double Duce" in Union. I commute by bike when the weather is nice and I feel up to it.


----------

